# Bonnes adresses...



## golf (13 Mai 2003)

Je vous propose de déposer dans ce sujet des adresses, url et tel relatifs à tout ce qui touche à la maintenance, aux fournitures, etc. de nos machines et périphériques préférées...


----------



## golf (2 Juin 2003)

Changer / Recharger vos cartouches...
Tinkco... 
Encre ou toner laser...
D'origine ou compatible, en kit de recharge...


----------



## golf (2 Juin 2003)

1001 Piles...


----------



## golf (2 Juin 2003)

Macway : Hot-line : de 9h à 13h du lundi au vendredi : Tél : 0825 722 622


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (4 Juin 2003)

MacAssist


----------



## Jean-Miche (9 Juillet 2003)

C'est mon fournisseur et j'en suis très content.
Site Apple Center : IC


----------



## noz (14 Août 2003)

à tout hasard, si vous avez une imprimante hp, je serai intéressé par votre avis sur la qualité des cartouches "compatibles" de Tinkco. Merci !


----------



## demougin (14 Août 2003)

bonne qualité en toner laser


----------



## sophiep (29 Novembre 2003)

les cartouche pour les HP sur cdiscount.com
sont vachement moins cher que sur Tinkco


----------



## benisma (1 Mai 2004)

allez faire un tour sur Ketta.com: les prix des CD, DVD, Cartouches d'encre,... sont hallucinants.
J'ai fait une commande Dimanche dernier, j'ai tout reçu mercredi ( ils sont en GB): aucun probléme. Vraiment super


----------



## golf (26 Juillet 2004)

Older Apple Software Downloads...

Manuals for older Apple products


----------



## kisco (3 Août 2004)

autre site pour des cartouches d'encre "alternatives" moins chères : inkClub


----------



## grinet (17 Décembre 2004)

bestproofing.com :

Papiers pour épreuve numérique et photo, bon prix, livraison rapide. 
Le prix des cartouches pour Epson est correct, je n'ai pas regardé les cartouches HP, à voir...


----------



## tornade13 (4 Janvier 2005)

Une autre petite adresse sympa : CDRVierge...
Plusieurs fois commandé, vous pouvez y'allez sans soucis


----------



## Pifou (7 Janvier 2005)

Pour avoir effectué plusieurs achats chez eux (Palm, imprimante HP ...), je me permets de recommander Multepass... 
... souvent les moins chers (port compris), jamais eu de problème et livraison ultra-rapide (Palm commandé un vendredi soir vers 17h et reçu le lundi matin  ). Ils ne vendent que les consommables d'origine (du moins pour mon imprimante HP), mais pas trop chers (enfin me semble-t'il).


----------



## golf (4 Février 2005)

1093 constructeurs référencés par ordre alphabétique ou par catégories


----------



## golf (8 Mars 2005)

Les manuels des produits vendus... 

Les spécifications des produits vendus... 

Pièces Installables par l'Utilisateur...


----------



## Mblues (9 Mars 2005)

sophiep a dit:
			
		

> les cartouche pour les HP sur cdiscount.com
> sont vachement moins cher que sur Tinkco



Je confirme : pour l'encre meme pour Epson, Cdiscount est apparemment le moins cher. Par contre attention au délais de livraison. C'est pas la peine de payer le chronopost : ils mettent plusieurs jours à préparer les colis.


----------



## golf (9 Mars 2005)

Toutes les batteries ou presque :


----------



## tedy (12 Mars 2005)

Un autre lien : DVDRohlinge24 - CD & DVD recording stuff


----------



## kathy h (12 Mai 2005)

Voici une adresse ou il y a plein de pilotes pour Tiger , très utile : OsXcompatible



> AirPort/Wifi (13)
> Appareils photo / Camescopes (89)
> Autres (FireWire) (9)
> Autres (USB) (42)
> ...



Déjà cité ici : Matériels compatibles, une source d'infos très utiles...


----------



## masimas (24 Mai 2005)

Toutes les piles , piles rechargeables ,  piles boutons , de montre , auditive avec de bons tarifs , et des frais de port réduits . http://www.ruedespiles.com


----------



## Supermaury (18 Juillet 2005)

noz a dit:
			
		

> à tout hasard, si vous avez une imprimante hp, je serai intéressé par votre avis sur la qualité des cartouches "compatibles" de Tinkco. Merci !


 Tinkco ? J'ai commencé par leurs kits et maintenant j'utilise leurs compatibles (car suis trop fénéant pour remplir mes cartouches...oups). J'ai essayé 2/3 autres sites mais j'en suis revenu à eux car au moins ils sont honnêtes, faciles à joindre, top rapides (24 heures car j'habite le nord) et leurs tarifs sont compétitifs. Donc maintenant quand j'ai besoin d'une tite cartouche, je cherche plus. Et puis ça me fait plaisir de leur faire de la pub car je les ai déjà eu au tél pour un conseil et ils sont vraiment sympas. @++


----------



## rorolegrand (20 Juillet 2005)

Je tiens à faire part de mon experience. J'ai acheté beaucoup de cartouches et j'ai fini par attérir sur le site de tinkco. Franchement rien n'est parfait mais ils sont bien pro. quand t'as un probleme tu les rapelle et c'est vrai qu'ils sont ouverts et prêts à t'aider. En plus les cartouches sont pas mal.
@ bintot


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Cartridge World, en tout cas le magasin de Boulogne-Billancourt (92) pour ceux qui habitent de ce côté.


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Octobre 2005)

Est-ce que certains auraient d&#233;j&#224; command&#233; des cartouches chez eco-toner ou ink-color ??


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2005)

Macally...


----------

